# Potguts



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was kinda worried this might be a bit "gruesome" for this site... but after reading some of the yote posts, not so worried about it now. At least in Sanpete county, the potguts are out in force ruining peoples fields so my girlfriends family and I decided to do a little population control. 

Posted on another site:

Well, went to the fields chasin potguts and checking gopher traps. Caught one big gopher and shot a mess o potguts. Was just shooting a Ruger 10-22 using the scope I got from a friend. Between myself and my girlfriends two daughters and a friend of the family we probably smoked 20-30 of the little dudes. Here are some pics of some of the damage.




























The last little dude was winged and crawling for a hole when I caught him with a second hollow point that apparently turned him inside out. Looking at getting some bigger hollow points. I'll take my better camera next weekend (these are from my phone) and try and get some explosive video.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Potguts are a blast to shoot. Last Saturday I took my daughters on their first live animal shoot. We put in a good days shoot. We blew threw almost a thousand rounds of .22 and managed to nail well over a hundred of those buggers. The sad part is that as we were leaving, the fields we shot in looked like we were never even there.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You were here? When?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You were here? When?
> 
> :mrgreen:


I can tell that was taken in your field; pretty obvious from all of the BS all over in the background. :rotfl: j/k


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> You were here? When?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Dang! I guess we are going to have to go back with twice as many rounds.


----------

